# Banega e il gesto dei capelli di Conte. Video



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2020)

Il giocatore del Siviglia, Banega, si è reso protagonista in particolare di un gesto contro Conte ed i suoi capelli. Con l'italiano che ha replicato con un "Ci vediamo a fine partita".

Il video qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2020)




----------



## sette (22 Agosto 2020)




----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



aahahah esilarante.
Anche se un giocatore che si mette al livello di un allenatore davvero è antipatico.
Ovviamente anche un allenatore che si mette al livello del giocatore non è normale.


----------



## Molenko (22 Agosto 2020)

Banega comunque ieri ce l'aveva a morte con gli interisti. Si son lasciati malissimo mi sa.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2020)

Beh Conte gli fa prima il gesto "sei un nano"


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2020)

Banega un grande!


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il giocatore del Siviglia, Banega, si è reso protagonista in particolare di un gesto contro Conte ed i suoi capelli. Con l'italiano che ha replicato con un "Ci vediamo a fine partita".
> 
> Il video qua in basso



Non si va mai sul personale, Banega gesto da riempirlo di sberle.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Agosto 2020)

Io sono animalista convinto, ed un gatto morto in testa ad una persona lo considero un atto di violenza. Bravo Banega.


----------



## Goro (22 Agosto 2020)

In guerra tutto è permesso, anche provocazioni come queste


----------



## Baba (22 Agosto 2020)

Idolo indiscusso della serata


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

L'unico modo efficace di confrontarsi con i bulli è questo: essere ancora più bullo di loro.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non si va mai sul personale, Banega gesto da riempirlo di sberle.


Come scritto da [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] Conte prima gli fa il gesto del nano dicendogli “sei alto così”.

La cosa davvero imbarazzante è che hanno uno 51 e l’altro 32 anni...


----------



## sette (22 Agosto 2020)

miaooooooooooo


----------



## numero 3 (22 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Banega comunque ieri ce l'aveva a morte con gli interisti. Si son lasciati malissimo mi sa.



Mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso l'acquisto da parte dell'inter a zero di Banega , titolare quasi fisso poi ricomprato l'anno dopo sempre dal Siviglia a 10 milioni.
Il calcio mercato è strano Beppe...


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come scritto da [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] Conte prima gli fa il gesto del nano dicendogli “sei alto così”.
> 
> La cosa davvero imbarazzante è che hanno uno 51 e l’altro 32 anni...



Allora le cose cambiano. Comunque e veramente imbarazzante.

Comunque queste cose succedono spesso quando si incontrano squadre spagnole,turche,greche.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Agosto 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Io sono animalista convinto, ed un gatto morto in testa ad una persona lo considero un atto di violenza. Bravo Banega.



Ahahahahahah


----------



## IlProfessore (22 Agosto 2020)

Certo che anche dare del nano non è il massimo.. detto da uno che ha allenato Giovinco per altro.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il giocatore del Siviglia, Banega, si è reso protagonista in particolare di un gesto contro Conte ed i suoi capelli. Con l'italiano che ha replicato con un "Ci vediamo a fine partita".
> 
> Il video qua in basso



Banega non so che tipo sia, ma un elemento del genere (Conte) ti porta all'esasperazione, con proteste e provocazioni reiterate, quindi in parte il gesto è comprensibile. Io sono per il rispetto in campo sempre e comunque, ma certe volte sbotti e alle provocazioni non puoi più stare zitto.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2020)

Se Conte ha iniziato con il "sei un nano" allora Banega ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Agosto 2020)

Che omuncolo Conte..


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Beh Conte gli fa prima il gesto "sei un nano"



infatti a questo punto ha fatto benissimo a sfotterlo ahahahahahah


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Agosto 2020)

Ragazzi, le chiacchiere stanno a zero: già il fatto che abbia iniziato Conte col gesto del "nano" la dice lunga su chi abbia torto. Al di là di chi "ha cominciato prima", va detto che tutto è iniziato dall'atteggiamento di Conte che dall'episodio del rigore e nei 5 minuti successivi era da prendere a schiaffoni seduta stante. Cioè: finale europea, ti danno un rigore (giusto, per carità) dopo pochi minuti, ti ammoniscono l'avversario che ha commesso il fallo e tu pianti una gazzarra del genere perchè vuoi anche il rosso? Il solito uomo di melma.


----------



## mark (22 Agosto 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, le chiacchiere stanno a zero: già il fatto che abbia iniziato Conte col gesto del "nano" la dice lunga su chi abbia torto. Al di là di chi "ha cominciato prima", va detto che tutto è iniziato dall'atteggiamento di Conte che dall'episodio del rigore e nei 5 minuti successivi era da prendere a schiaffoni seduta stante. Cioè: finale europea, ti danno un rigore (giusto, per carità) dopo pochi minuti, ti ammoniscono l'avversario che ha commesso il fallo e tu pianti una gazzarra del genere perchè vuoi anche il rosso? Il solito uomo di melma.



Beh era abituato ad essere alla Juventus in campionato in cui avrebbero dato anche il rosso, non c'è da stupirsi


----------



## __king george__ (22 Agosto 2020)

ero entrato convinto di dare ragione a Conte perchè comunque il gesto dei capelli poteva risparmiarselo...poi ho visto il video ed è Conte che ha iniziato sfottendolo con il gesto dell'altezza...quindi cambio versione e do ragione a Banega!

ps:ma poi Conte quanto è alto scusate?


----------

